# looking to try primo



## creekrat (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking to homebrew some primo to run with the next cycle and trying to gather up as much info as possible on both the brewing and the compound.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 10, 2012)

good luck bro, seems primo is a little harder. maybe it is just from the cost of a screw up.

Maybe AZOG will hop in, think his was good


----------



## Azog (Aug 11, 2012)

Just google "basskiller calculator" and use the following figures:
2% BA
20% BB
50% GSO and 50% EO for the remainder

Worked like a charm for me at 200mg/ml. 

As far as what sort of changes/results you can expect, there is plenty of info on that if you look about. I can't comment yet since my cycle is only 3weeks old. Should be like lowish dose tren if run at 800-1000mg/week. It should be run for a long time tho. I am running mine for 25 weeks...at least haha.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 11, 2012)

Been looking on basskiller and ology.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2012)

dying to do some primo!!


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

Bass should chime in on this, Primo is yummmy..I will be running 1g a week for 20plus coming in the winter!!!!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Azog said:


> Just google "basskiller calculator" and use the following figures:
> 2% BA
> 20% BB
> 50% GSO and 50% EO for the remainder
> ...



Yo bro, why the EO?? Does primo not hold in GSO + bb and ba?? Idk about you but I would rather never brew with EO, seems like 0 fun, not the healthiest of compounds to be injecting. Just my OP, Im interested to hear what you have to say.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 13, 2012)

i believe a buddy around was going to do high mg/ml and doesn't use eo ever, but it will be trial and error and he is a pro


----------



## creekrat (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd be a willing guinea pig rowdy!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

If you are looking to home brew primo be sure of one thig your chances of being let down are over 80%  Legit quality primo is extrmemely difficult to procure and even when you do find it on a list of a reputable raw source the quality of that primo is usually shit.  Why is this the case? I don't know but it is.
 it seems the only really good primo that I have seen was obtained from a reputable source but behind thatwas a huge amount purchases so that the source still made money selling the raws to the UGL person.  Just because you see it on emmas list or one of the other decent raw ppls lists does notmean it is good!! actually far from it.


 sorry ot be a downer bro but felt you should know the dirty little secret about primo that nobody seems to want to explain


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

Ez is over here dropping bombs hahha...but the truth will set you free!!! Primo 300 would be nice


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

beasto said:


> Ez is over here dropping bombs hahha...but the truth will set you free!!! Primo 300 would be nice



 primo 300 would cripple you and me beasto!!  the 250 I am on is already about the top of the primo mgs you can go and live to tell it.


----------



## Jada (Aug 13, 2012)

Dame! It sounds like it hurts like hell:0


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

throwing in here that I did a shot of 3cc of total primo in my right pec. 1cc was the primo 250 and 2cc were the primo 100. The mxing of the two primo strengths was the needed trick to stop any pip and lumps. Woke up this morning perfect!  no soreness, lumps and can't even tell I did a shot into that pec and it wqs 3cc.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 13, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> throwing in here that I did a shot of 3cc of total primo in my right pec. 1cc was the primo 250 and 2cc were the primo 100. The mxing of the two primo strengths was the needed trick to stop any pip and lumps. Woke up this morning perfect!  no soreness, lumps and can't even tell I did a shot into that pec and it wqs 3cc.



Was wondering about this exactly... figured it would thin it out. Good to know!!!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 13, 2012)

Just a quick tip for avoiding PIP on high mg stuff....

draw your compound into the syringe, heat a cup of water in the microwave until it gets pretty hot, stick the syringe in the cup (with the needle cap on) and let it sit in there for a about 1-2 minutes. It needs to be a tall cup that you can fill all the way up with water so it covers the entire part of the syringe where the oil is. When you pull it out you should feel the heat of the oil to the touch through the syringe. From there just perform the normal injection procedure. You should notive the viscosity has changed and the oil will slide through the needle much easier. The next day you will feel far less pain because the oil will sit more confortably at a higher temperature. I do this every single time and have never once had a problem  I won't ever inject cold again!

Primo at 150mg/ml is about the highest you can go without using EO and taking a huge risk. At 200-250mg/ml, trying to fit 2 to 2.5 grams of primo powder in 10ml of oil becomes a task. I'm not a master brewer but have talked at length with several lab owners about the process. The man I believe to be one of the best brewers ever is currently trying to formulate a higher dose primo and I can say that he is not even sure how high it can be done and is being cautious. Can't wait for it tho!


----------



## Azog (Aug 14, 2012)

Word. 

Just go with a proven UGL or use a diff compound. I wish I would have listened and done the same. Tren, here I come!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't wait GS. Loving the idea of Primo, hoping it is all I imagine.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 25, 2014)

Time capsule thread bump,
I keep reading 200mg+ wont hold w/o EO but 150mg is the sweet spot
Well what about a mg dosage between that? I've read 180mg was g2g but that seems 2close to the threshold
I'm thinking if I wanted to run 1g week I could get away with 165 or 170mg/mL, this way I'd pin 2mL 3x a week 
Thought?


----------



## DF (May 25, 2014)

I've pinned primo 250mg/ml the pip from that is not fukn joke.  I've also done 125mg not bad at all.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 25, 2014)

I've run primo @ 200mg/ml. It was amazing. No pip either.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 26, 2014)

Primo is good just takes long time to work I ran 200mgs an ml pip not that bad just plan a long cycle for good results primo is a totally different beast when you run it for a much longer time vs a shorter time 15-16 weeks is good 20 weeks and over is great


----------



## TriniJuice (May 26, 2014)

DF said:


> I've pinned primo 250mg/ml the pip from that is not fukn joke.  I've also done 125mg not bad at all.



lol i can imagine



GuerillaKilla said:


> I've run primo @ 200mg/ml. It was amazing. No pip either.



was there any EO in that? 
After seeing POBs thread with that jug, i'm dead set against it



Jayjay82 said:


> Primo is good just takes long time to work I ran 200mgs an ml pip not that bad just plan a long cycle for good results primo is a totally different beast when you run it for a much longer time vs a shorter time 15-16 weeks is good 20 weeks and over is great



I'm looking to run it for 24wks minimum but my goal is to run it for a year, i pretty much want to use this as a sub for GH...but im still doing some research on long term effects, possible sides, return value of gains etc.. Not to much real/solid info on primo


----------



## Avatar1338 (Jan 9, 2019)

i payed a lot with primo. made countless batches to find the perfect recipe. you can increase the concentration up to 300mg/ml without having any pip if you know what you are doing. 2 tips i can give you are: keep bb low, 15% is usually sufficient for 200-250. the 2nd tip is, mart with the choice of your carrier oil, use a mix instead of just using 1 oil.


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

I've brewed Primo many times, being as that is the only injectable I will use.  3-400mg/ml can be done using straight Ethyl Oleate, or my last batch was 400mg/ml in Miglyol 840, NO SOLVENT (BB) NEEDED, just 1-2% BA to keep it sterile, and your good to go.  The only thing is the 400mg/ml does get crystallization at low temps, so you have to heat it up if that happens (even running it under hot water works) going down to 300mg/ml would also solve this, and 300mg/ml is a serious brew.


----------



## kinglabs (Nov 15, 2019)

make sure you use 20% BB  and 2% BA and you should be fine


----------



## jstarks11 (Nov 23, 2019)

kinglabs said:


> make sure you use 20% BB  and 2% BA and you should be fine



18%BB and 2%BA, myglyol and MCT 50/50 and you can get very very high concentrations.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2019)

jstarks11 said:


> 18%BB and 2%BA, myglyol and MCT 50/50 and you can get very very high concentrations.


Jb gearman in the house lol


----------



## Laser50216 (Oct 14, 2020)

how is primo in terms of increasing hunger? Is there a way to prevent shbg from getting too low when on a cycle that includes primo?


----------



## ItalianMuscle (Nov 11, 2020)

There is ZERO reason to make 200mg/ml. Don't know why people try to make it that high for. Who cares if its less oil you are injecting. An extra ml of oil is going to do what to you exactly? Please, Im waiting to hear this response. And primo doesn't hurt either. 
Ive been doing bayer primo in amps for well over 10 years now. And Ive done 200mg shots every other day, and 100mg shots every day. Never once have I had a bad shot, or an injection that hurt. If you're ug primo hurts, the brewer didnt make it right in my opinion. Last few 200mg primo lab tests I seen, they were underdosed by almost 50mg.. So what does that tell you?


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 20, 2021)

Primo-e will hold just fine at 1/18 in CSO at 150mg/ml. If raws are good it should be 100% painless as well


----------

